# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Newbie in Glasgow

## calmac

Hi,

my wife and I are keen to start beekeeping so I thought this would be a good place to get some information.

I've done a bit of background reading and we've attended a beekeeping workshop at Fintry recently.  We're looking for the relevant local group to join (we live on the south side of Glasgow) along with some views on buying our first hive.  Our options are to build our own (or more accurately get my clever brother to make one in his workshop) or to buy one ready made.   The cheapest ones I've seen are these on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRITISH-NA...-/181596865678

Does anyone have any experience of this seller?  I reckon the materials alone would cost me about £120 so this seems like a good deal.  Are there any off-season deals to be had from the big retailers?

(P.S.  If an admin reads this, you might want to update your challenge question regarding who the chief politician in Scotland is now.)

----------


## prakel

EH Thorne have got their annual on-line sale starting on the 3rd of January, there are other sales of course but that's the first place I'd be looking for some decent kit at a good price.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I think it looks like a good hive, Calmac - but as Prakel said, compare prices with the sales. To make your choice a bit more difficult - have you considered a polystyrene hive?  Also, think ahead of swarming time when you'll need at least another brood box with a floor and a roof, or a nucleus hive.

Fintry was a long way from home to attend a workshop! But I'm sure worth it.
Kitta

----------


## ebee

Park beekeeping have a sale on now, keep a look out for Mann Lake beekeeping uk as they will have a sale come March however Thornes Beekeeping sale starts 3/1/15 and i believe they will be posting the sale list shortly.

----------


## ebee

Correction Paynes have a sale on now.

----------


## gavin

> (P.S.  If an admin reads this, you might want to update your challenge question regarding who the chief politician in Scotland is now.)


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  [admin wakes up after a period of distraction ..... ] .... ah, yes, sorted now  :Smile: 

The Glasgow Beekeepers have regular meetings, oooodles of experience, a friendly attitude to beginners, run beginners courses by very experienced volunteers for a trivial fee, and meet in Scotstoun Community centre.  Not sure when their next meeting takes place - anyone?  Mhairi's contact details are here:

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk...ociations.html

There are also local associations in Kilbarchan, Eastwood and Kelvin Valley (the *real* and original Kelvin Valley beekeepers as opposed to the commercial and less experienced KVH) .... and further afield.

----------


## gavin

Ah, of course, the Scottish Beekeeper magazine (get it free with your SBA subscription) reveals all:

8 Jan Kelvin Valley Beekeepers Association (the real KVBA) - Charlie Irwin, Making foundation.  Boghall, Barnellan, Milngavie, 7:30.
13 Jan Kilbarchan Beekeepers Association - Peter Stromberg, Beekeeping DVDs.  Steeple Halls, Kilbarchan.  7:30.
14 Jan Glasgow Beekeepers Association - AGM and Social/discussion session.  Heart of Scotstoun Community Centre, Balmoral Street.  7pm.

Of course Dundee is not that far away :-)  
5 Jan East of Scotland Beekeepers Association - Methodist Church, West Marketgait, Dundee.  The return of the ESBA world-reknowned honey tasting and quiz night!  All undertaken with due attention to food hygiene, and shuffling folk into teams so that they have someone to blame when the quiz answers start to get embarassing.

----------


## janeoh

Hi Calmac, sorry that I did not see your post earlier. Late last year the Lanarkshires' Beekeepers Association formed. They meet on the first Monday of the month. Next meeting is 2nd February 7.30-9.30pm at the Clydemill Fire Station, Cambuslang, G72 1AA. Steve Sutherland will be speaking on the role of the Bee Inspector and Beebase.

----------


## gavin

> Steve Sutherland will be speaking on the role of the Bee Inspector and Beebase.


Eeek!  What, this Steve Sunderland?!




> Monday 02 February at 7.30pm
> 
> *Bee health - the inspector's perspective*
> 
> speaker Steve Sunderland


We could beam him in by Skype if you like?!  :-)

http://www.eastofscotlandbeekeepers.org.uk/

----------


## janeoh

Trust he has swapped that date and I am referring to an old itinerary. I am sure he is very talented but being in 2 places at once would difficult. Haha.

----------


## EK.Bee

> Trust he has swapped that date and I am referring to an old itinerary. I am sure he is very talented but being in 2 places at once would difficult. Haha.


Enid on wax

----------

